# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Mua vé máy bay giá rẻ ở đâu là tốt nhất

## bsbizex

*Mua vé máy bay giá rẻ ở đâu* *Dạo này trên mạng thông tin về những đại lý lừa đảo rất là nhiều, nhưng cũng có những đại lý làm uy tín. Sau đây tôi xin chia sẽ những đại lý vé máy bay uy tín nhất cho các bạn.*       1. Tại websitebayre.com.vn, Giá vé mình thấy rằng luôn rẻ hơn các website khác như Abay, Avia, Elines... vài chục ngàn 1 vé, thậm chí cả vài trăm ngàn nếu mua 1 lúc cho nhiều người đi, thậm chí rẻ hơn cả giá của hãng hàng không..   Mình cũng tìm hiểu lý do tại sao bayre.com.vn lại có vé máy bay giá rẻ hơn các trang web khác. - Bayre.com.vn thuộc công ty Việt Cách làm đại lý chính thức cho các hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar, Viejet Air... Trên website Bayre.com.vn nếu bạn đặt cho 1 khách bay 1 lượt thì chỉ thu phí 40,000 / 1 người / 1 lượt, nhưng nếu bạn đặt vé cho cả nhóm 5-6 người trên 1 chuyến bay thì cả nhóm khách đó cũng chỉ mất phí 40,000... còn những website khác thì số lượng người nhân lên rất là mắc nhé.   Nên theo mình, để mua vé máy bay giá rẻ nên mua tại website Bayre.com.vn là tốt nhất, mình cũng tìm hiểu trên mạng và cung cấp hình ảnh chứng nhận đại lý của Bayre.com.vn để chia sẽ cho các bạn       Nguồn Bayre.com.vn  Keyword : Ve may bay gia re - Ve may bay - Dai ly ve may bay - Dai ly ve may bay gia re - vé máy bay - vé máy bay giá rẻ -  đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ -  đại lý vé máy bay

----------

